# The Honest Kitchen



## Sydney's Mom (May 1, 2012)

The Honest Kitchen was recommended to me as a good food for Sydney to lose weight on. The Embark was recommended.

How much is it? How much do dogs get of it? Any previous experience with it?

Thanks in advance guys!


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

HK for weight loss? Never heard of that one.


----------



## jrr (May 26, 2012)

I use HK for our Golden 1 year old to put on weight, our Pembroke for sensitive stomach and our Cardigan for weight loss. They have the right product in our vet's mind for all three. HK nutritionist was great to work with to get things started. 

[The following numbers are before water is added. Verve requires adding 1 1/2 times water to dry to make the oatmeal consistency. Thrive is around 1 1/4 times the dry.]

The Corgi's are doing great on Verve with a 1/2c x 2 times per day with fresh chicken breast and green beans added. Results are excellent, losing about a pound per month on "hefty" and no stomach issues whatsoever on the other one. 

Cost depends on quantity, as I buy on line around $300 [before discount]each time and get a 25% discount and free shipping. Verve 10#s nets around $48 and lasts 18 days with the Corgi's. The health results are amazing.

The Golden gets Thrive, about $51 per 10#. He gets 1c x 2/day plus 3/4c Wysong Optimal each feeding. He also gets the green beans and chicken breast. By way this is around 1900 cals per day. He goes 19 days per box.

Again we did this to cut out vet bills and obviously to improve our pet's lives, last year was $6K in vet bills. 4+ months into this and life is good, no bills, dogs look and act great.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

FYI, HK issued a recall notice for a bunch of its products recently. Thread is here: http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...145178-honest-kitchen-recall.html#post2217906


----------



## jrr (May 26, 2012)

Thanks Outwest. I was aware of the recall. I think it was interesting they did it without even any negative test results or sick pet reports.


----------



## puppydogs (Dec 6, 2010)

Good product. 10% fiber so beware of bigger poops.

Zeal is the formula for weight loss (fish).


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

We LOVE THK and use it as toppers several times/week. The site has detailed info on calorie counts, GA, etc. The recall was because of a possible salmonella problem with their parsley. Since it is all human grade food (and made in a human food plant), this is similar to many human food recalls. They were proactive and have now changed their supplier and how they'll use the ingredient ( steaming it now before use). No dogs were reported ill.

We have used Thrive, Force, Embark and the newer fish variety and enjoy changing off.


----------



## goldenmomx2 (Jan 26, 2009)

Has anyone raised a puppy on HK?


----------



## jrr (May 26, 2012)

Goldenmom

I did from 7 months to still going at 14 months. I did mix with Optimal from Wysong. Great response from Flynn. However, as noted has a lot of good fiber, so post cleanup is 4 x day on feeding twice. Don't quite need a backhoe but....


----------



## MyBentley (May 5, 2009)

I fed HK Thrive for several months for Bentley and it seemed to improve his skin and itchiness. I don't particularly see it as a weight loss food though. Even though it's lower carbs than some of the other HK formulas, it's not a low carb food compared to some kibbles like EVO or Orijen, etc. I often added some-fresh cooked ground turkey or chicken to improve the protein percentages.

I agree that the stools can be somewhat larger.


----------



## newport (Aug 8, 2011)

I feed my Lola Honest Kitchen- and I do use the Embark formula( they produce several). It is a no grain formula. I do not think it is formulated for weight loss.... They list the amount to feed per body weight on the box. I usually feed Lola a heaping half cup in the morning along with all of her other supplements I feed her. At night she usually gets raw meat ( Bravo or the like) along with more supplements. Lola is a few pounds overweight not to over feeding( Lola gets no snacks - maybe a carrot or raw brocolli between meals)....she probably needs more exercise... I throw the ball as often as I can and hope dog walks will be in the future later* AFTER I have my double knee replacement in June:uhoh:*. My dream is to go on a long dog walk! That seems reasonable don't you think?!


----------



## goldenmomx2 (Jan 26, 2009)

newport said:


> I feed my Lola Honest Kitchen- and I do use the Embark formula( they produce several). It is a no grain formula. I do not think it is formulated for weight loss.... They list the amount to feed per body weight on the box. I usually feed Lola a heaping half cup in the morning along with all of her other supplements I feed her. At night she usually gets raw meat ( Bravo or the like) along with more supplements. Lola is a few pounds overweight not to over feeding( Lola gets no snacks - maybe a carrot or raw brocolli between meals)....she probably needs more exercise... I throw the ball as often as I can and hope dog walks will be in the future later* AFTER I have my double knee replacement in June:uhoh:*. My dream is to go on a long dog walk! That seems reasonable don't you think?!


Good luck on the knee surgery! My knees are horrible, so I sympathize - I'm grateful for a fenced yard.


----------

